# Моё плечо после "берпи" на кафельном полу



## IngvarIngvar (22 Янв 2020)

Всем привет!
Можно ли это исправить, вот предыстория:
 Был период, в моей жизни, когда я делал берпи на кафельном полу. Если по делу, то теперь в правом плече, при его движении ощущается, как буд-то там что-то задевает, боли нет. Планирую сделать МРТ по возвращению из отпуска. Но может есть идеи на этот счет?


----------

